# Anyone Willing To Rehome Disabled Pigeons??



## wildlife-rescue (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, we run a rescue facility in the UK, just outside London and have several pigeons with "frozen wing", ie fractures on or close to the joints that are unable to be released. They absolutely love being in an aviary ennvironment and are fully healthy aside from their disability. However, we are getting a bit full. Anyone willing to adopt a disabled bird, please contact me.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi, I do! I might need a female. I am having a bit of an soapopera in my aviary at the moment as I got 2 males and 1 female and the males must be kept separate as they don’t get along, perhaps another females will keep them distracted.


----------



## tomyascaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

i would be interested but i'm in northumberland, could you tell us what birds you have and their disability? cheers tom


----------



## wildlife-rescue (Nov 28, 2008)

I would think that they are both competing for the female's attention!! I have a mix of males and females and once they've sorted out the pecking order, they seem to get on ok. Another few birds might help! 

I really didn't think anyone would reply to this post with offers, so I'm thrilled but will just need to sort out the logistics of transporting the birds. Any suggestions???


----------



## wildlife-rescue (Nov 28, 2008)

tomyascaddy said:


> i would be interested but i'm in northumberland, could you tell us what birds you have and their disability? cheers tom


They are all ferals that have been brought in after being shot, hit by cars, kicked by children and all the other nice things that ferals have to endure. 

Most have had a fracture that we have been unable to repair as it is close to the shoulder joint, leaving them with "frozen shoulder", ie unable to lift the wing concerned. I expect that some people will think that they should have been euthanased, but over the years we've come to find that all ferals love being in an aviary environment and even those who are able to be released rarely want to leave! 

They are a huge variety of colours and patterns as you would expect from ferals, but we also have a couple young Racing Pigeons whose owners did not want them returned. One is a red bar and one is a blue bar (if that is the right terminology!!). One had a broken leg which is now fixed and the other had a gut infection which has cleared up completely after antibiotics. Both are 09 birds and were in training. 

I also have a beautiful rust coloured fantail with no identification and a large male white pigeon also with no indentification but who has beaded "anklets" on each leg. Most have been brought in by the RSPCA or have been handed in to vets.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Yeah my 2 guys they need female distraction so badly lol

I will talk to my husband tonight and see what ideas he has about transportation and that, he is the one driving.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

chriss80 said:


> Yeah my 2 guys they need female distraction so badly lol
> 
> I will talk to my husband tonight and see what ideas he has about transportation and that, he is the one driving.


That's great! Hope he says yes.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I have seven disabled pigeons and have adapted their housing with ramps for them to walk up and down for the ones that can't fly. I'm trying to sort out an outside area for them but at the moment they are housed in a large potting shed with 3/4 length windows down one side with an aviary door that I have open for them during the day.
They have a good view of the outside world and plenty of fresh air.
Would you prefer for them to have the aviary before I commit to homing one?

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Just a quick update: my husband said we can drive to the place. Sometime after 1st of October, not sure when yet as he has some work to do soon also.

If anyone else wants to adopt a bird from this place but can’t drive that far maybe me living in South Wales would be closer to drive then London so I can pick up for you. 

And can you please keep an eye on the birds coz I really need a female lol


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello please can you private message me your contact details as I know a place who could help.


----------



## wildlife-rescue (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who replied I have now found homes for all of my disabled birds. Yippee!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is just wonderful!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad!


----------

